# Before I get a dog...



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey everybody!

I am 15, my mom may finally allow us to get a dog. I am researching the dog breeds, and then once I select one with good 'habits' I will look more into training. So, I am doing everything before hand. However, on google this seems to be a little shaky and hopefully asking on a forum like this I will get a more 'direct' answer. 

How much are dogs? I will either buy from the pound(such as the humane society) or breeders, I heard puppy mills were bad =X(pet stores).

How much is the vet bill? How much will I spend a year on the dog, for vet visits? What about disease's like hip dsyplaesia(typo?)? Are they costly to fix, or cost a fortune(because of that hip disease I look mostly at smaller dogs for the sheer fact they healthier). What about pet meds?

What will be the dog diet be? What exactly will the diet be, can they eat some leftovers I didn't touch from the diner table, or is that unhealthy for them? 

Also, what dog do you recommend for me =p? I can really decide but, I am looking for an intelligent, loyal friend. Who is kind, but can be a little protective and trainable, not to stubborn. I have a 6 year old sister, so I don't want anything that may get cocky around her. I don't want a dog that drools to much. I have a decent sized yard, but it is maybe a little less than half an acre. I can walk the dog, too.

Any dogs that increase house insurance? I heard rottweilers do. 

Oh are mutts healthier than purebreeds or are they the same? I heard some people mate brother and sister for purebreds and obviously if that is true, would cause issues. 

Any input is appreciated, and if you recommend a doggie, please say why . 

Thank you.


----------



## pick_a_pup (Jun 4, 2010)

Prices, diets, vet costs, and most everything else depnds on the breed. 

I love rotteilers. Despite what they say in the media, they are fantastic family dogs. My folks got one when I was about 7. She was very sweet and gentle. We would fight all the time. She was always careful not to hurt me. I could give you several examples to illustrate how sweet, gentle, powerful and protective she was but I'm lazy. I will say this, when I have a family, I plan on having at least 1 rottweiler in my home, maybe 2 or 3.

Mutts are the best dogs. Think about getting something with shepard or lab mixed in. Yes, generally speaking, mutts don't have as many health issues as pure bloods.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I don't mind getting a rottie, but if it increases house insurance, I don't think my mom would be to happy to get it =S.

What is the average vet bill? I know it will vary, but, is there a general idea on what the cost will be?

Thank you.


----------



## pick_a_pup (Jun 4, 2010)

You could argue with the added security a rott would bring to your home. It's a statistical fact that homes with large dogs are less like to be robbed than homes without large dogs. 
House-A has a 100lb rottweiler. House-B has an alarm. In the worst cases you'll still have at least 5 minutes to before the cops show up. That big, mean dog is ready to rip your throat out right now. Who you gonna rob?

Another fun fact, ok more like personal experience, boys are a lot more "respectful" of a girl when there is a scary dog in the room. 

^^ Just trying to help you get the best possible dog.

Correct me if I'm wrong... Rotts were originally bred for protection, not aggression. You would be hard pressed to find a breed more willing and able to protect it's family.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I heard intruders sueing house owners for the injuries they received while robbing a house. I am amazed that is possible.

Anyways, any more input on my other questions?

I'd love to get a dog, be if a rottweiler, german sheperd, beagle. I just want one, that will fit my description. So basically a loyal dog, friendly, and won't eat my 6 year old sister.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

pick_a_pup said:


> Yes, generally speaking, mutts don't have as many health issues as pure bloods.


This is simply not true...Do you have any data or links to back this claim up?...Where did you hear this?


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I heard that they have a 'bigger gene' pool.

Anyways, I don't want to get off topic here. Sorry if I sound a little rude, but I really want to get information, so I can be as close as possible to knowing what a puppy will be like, and what type of puppy.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Zealex said:


> I heard that they have a 'bigger gene' pool.
> 
> Anyways, I don't want to get off topic here. Sorry if I sound a little rude, but I really want to get information, so I can be as close as possible to knowing what a puppy will be like, and what type of puppy.


But if you aren't health testing & OFA'ing it doesn't matter if the dogs are purebred or mutts...If you breed 2 unhealthy dogs you get unhealthy pups.
Now back to the thread in progress!


----------



## pick_a_pup (Jun 4, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> This is simply not true...Do you have any data or links to back this claim up?...Where did you hear this?


http://www.google.com/search?aq=0&o...&ie=UTF-8&q=are+mutts+healthier+than+purebred
Nearly every result above and from science class.
Pure bloods, not just dog, are prone to genetic health issues that are passed down through the generations. These same issues are less likely to present in mud bloods with their varied genes.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

pick_a_pup said:


> http://www.google.com/search?aq=0&o...&ie=UTF-8&q=are+mutts+healthier+than+purebred
> Nearly every result above and from science class.
> Pure bloods, not just dog, are prone to genetic health issues that are passed down through the generations. These same issues are less likely to present in mud bloods with their varied genes.


I would love to debate this with you but the o.p. has politely asked that we stay on topic.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

There's so many dog breeds that are loyal and intelligent so it's hard to narrow it down to just one. Could you be more specific on your dog needs? Like, would you want a dog that is very energetic? Would you want a small, medium, or large breed? Would you mind a dog that sheds a lot or would you want minimal shedding? 

And vet bills vary - for example: I just got a puppy and she unexpectedly got sick which cost us $1200 to hospitalize her. Getting a puppy will be more expensive than getting, say, an older dog, mainly because you (might) have to get its initial shots, etc.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

I want something that is easy to clean, nothing I have to spend 1000 dollars on to groom =p. If I can brush it daily, that isn't a major issue. I want a semi-energetic dog. One that will be exhausted after an hour or two of play and a daily walk for 30 minutes. A medium or small size, I think a big dog will need bigger yard, or the dog size doesn't really matter.

However I heard smaller dogs were healthier and live longer. Big dogs get that hip dysplesia?(typo)


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

That's a common misconception - a bigger dog doesn't need a bigger yard. As long as you're able to take it on walks/play with it/etc. it should be fine. What other things are you looking for in a dog? Would barking bother you (IMO - smaller dogs tend to bark more than larger dogs)?


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Also, would there be someone to take care of the dog during the day or at least come home to make sure it goes out, etc?


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Not really, I just don't want 'obnioxious' barking. The dog may be alone 3-4 hours a day, is that fine?


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I would recommend:

German Shepherd
Golden Retriever
Labrador Retriever
(But maybe I'm biased - I have all three ) & if you have any questions about them I'd be happy to help.
Brittany
Rough Collie



I would also recommend (if you're looking for a smaller dog):
Papillion 
Poodle
Yorkshire Terrier
Pomeranian 


& there's many more - those are the only ones I can think of off the top of my head, though.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thank you ! I am hoping for more replies, so I can 'anaylize' them and come up with a solution. I really liking the german sheperd... The golden, lab and German Sheperd are in my want list =P! believe it or not .

The other two looks pretty neat. I've seen a lot of collies, and really like the border collie. I heard that dog does need a TON of exercise I think I cannot provide that =(. ARe the collies similar or two different breeds?

How are beagles? The yorkshire seems neat, though, I am not into that long hair =P, the puppy cutes are neat though.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Call your local Humane Society and find out what their adoption fee is. It may vary on the age or size of the dog. And ask what the fee includes. It may sound a bit pricey for a shelter but many of them include spay/neuter, vaccinations, and microchipping. Our local shelter runs specials for adult dogs around $40 to include all of the things I mentioned above.

Have your parents call their home insurance company and get a list of dogs listed in the policy. Perhaps even the agent can just tell them over the phone. I used to work for an insurance company and I understand the issue. It's not always a fair one but it is reality.

Vet costs in my area...spay $200, neuter $150. Then you have the cost of vaccinations...they need three series and then a rabies twice in the first year. Each vet visit here costs $50 and the vaccinations run anywhere from $15-35 each. Then there is the heartworm test and meds which most people in the US need to do. There are only rare geographic areas without significant numbers of mosquitoes. Since I live in one of those rare areas I don't know what the cost is for the initial test or the meds. But the meds depend on the size of the dog too. Bigger dog = more $$$ And that will be true for just about anything at the vet for your dog. A spay/neuter increases in price with the size of the dog. And remember that you will need to consider the yearly vet expenses which continue for the life of the dog. I take all of our dogs for a check up once per year ($50) and they will usually need some shots each year. Some areas require yearly rabies and some do it every 3 years. And then there are the booster shots for other dog diseases, needed on a rotating basis. Most likely you don't need to do all the shots every year, but you will need to do some shots each year.

You might also have to contact your local city or county to get a license for your dog. A phone call can answer the question of cost on that one.

Food...again...size of the dog matters. Scraps from the table as a diet is not generally considered acceptable. Go to the Food Forum here and look around at what people have to say about various brands. And go look at some pet stores to see what they are charging. I think it is a given here on the forum that brands like 'Ol Roy at Walmart are asking for vet bills. Stick with something that your mom can get locally without much effort, perhaps even at the grocery store or places like Costco. Costco's own brand is about $26 for a 50 pound bag...but check in your area as it tends to vary. If Mom decides she needs to be able to buy it at the grocery store then you need to go with her and price some Purina One or Pro Plan. It's not going to be the cheapest on the shelf. But what you spend in food you will save in health over the lifetime of the dog. That equals hopefully fewer vet bills.

OK, so you've met the basic needs of buying the dog, vet bills, and food. Then you have to factor in a few toys, a leash and collar, crate, food bowls... Again, go to the pet store or Walmart and price those things. 

I would seriously consider that it will be cheaper in the long run to get a young adult dog from a shelter. If you get a dog that is more than a year old it may be already housebroken and is past the "poo and chew" stages of puppyhood when most of the destructive behavior happens. You could even get lucky and find a dog that had a really good family but due to a move or whatever they had to surrender the dog. I know the cute little puppies given away for free by someone in the grocery store parking lot look really cute. But that puppy is more likely to cost you much more in vet bills and puppy raising than you can imagine. At least the shelters usually worm and vaccinate incoming animals. Most people with the box of free puppies are giving them away because they can't afford those basic needs. And since a lot of the cost of a dog is based on size I would suggest that you look at a small to medium sized dog, not as small as a chihuahua but not as big as a lab. You mentioned beagles and I don't suggest them to first time dog owners when I'm volunteering at our shelter. Beagles are a hound breed and they will follow their nose so far from home that they frequently get lost. They are also not one of the easiest breeds to train, IMO. Perhaps a little terrier mix (think Toto from Wizard of Oz) or a small spaniel type dog would work out. Look for dogs with fairly short coats so Mom doesn't get on you about all the dog hair around the house, unless you really like vacuuming. 

I just saw the poodle suggestion and I think that would be a good breed as well. There are a lot of poodle mixes at the shelters. And the breed tends to be relatively intelligent and doesn't shed very much.
Good luck!


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking that just now - collies do need lots of exercise so that probably wouldn't be best if you can't give it that. Hmm... Also, do you plan on getting a puppy or getting an older dog (from a shelter, etc.)? I have a german shepherd and a golden retriever so if you have any questions, feel free to ask . 

Beagles are nice, although I admit I have little experience with them.


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not going to be any use at recommending a breed, but we got a mutt. Poodle x Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Scruffy looking, mid-energy, and high intelligence. To be honest, he's running rings around me. He's just turned 6 months old. 

I would look in shelters first.  We did, before we turned to a breeder. I knew I didn't want anything crossed with a staffy and that was all that was available . All the little dogs weren't suitable for homes with children. The other good thing about the pound/rescue route is that often the keepers/helpers/volunteers will know some of the dogs personality traits and can advise you of any good/bad habits. Our local rescue is great at helping families to pick appropriate companions. They seem to have a knack for matching people up with dogs that meet their wants and that they're able to satisfy the needs of.

In terms of vet bills, like food etc, it's all variable depending on what happens. Jonah had $400+ (Australian dollars) of vet bills before we even got him because he fell and broke his foot. When we got him we knew we might have to pay upwards of $800 if his growth plate had been damaged by the fall. Aside from that, he's needed his vaccinations which were $120 including the consultation fee. That's $120 per visit. $3 per worming tablet. $20/month for flea protection. Desexing is around $300. Food can range in price depending on what you want to feed him, I give table scraps rarely and only ones that are a bonus to his diet...never a supplement for his diet.

Toys for a puppy can get expensive, especially if you get a destructive little sod (like we have). Then again, an empty coke bottle can provide just as much amusement. 

If you get a rescue dog, you can probably avoid some of the initial outlay. They can be much cheaper than purebreeds to buy, you're giving a dog a second chance, and many/most/all (not sure on the US legislation) will come with their shots and desexed. At our local refuge, if we buy a puppy from them, the price of the desexing is in the cost of the adoption and we take them back when they are the right age and the operation is done without any further costs to us. If they are old enough to be desexed and aren't, they are desexed before they are allowed to be adopted.

As for the purebreed vs mutt's, you're going to get a whole bunch of conflicting answers here. We went for a rescue dog, tried to find a purebreed, and then ended up with a mutt from a breeder (with a legitimate breeding program, similar to those of a purebreed breeder, but many here will say she's a backyard breeder merely because she produces crossbreeds). Best intentions can fall along the wayside when we look for our animal companions. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I want a puppy =P, but, I don't know. briteday brought up some good points. I feel bad for familes who have to turn up dogs . Isn't a year old still a bit puppish?

How is house breaking? Is there any reads on this forum relating to that?

Anyways, how about a jack russel terrier?


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

JRT are nice - but I think it'd be too much for you; they require a lot of exercise and can become destructive and moody if not given it. They're VERY energetic. 

And yes, one year old dogs are still in the puppy stage. Heck, my retriever is two and she still acts like a puppy. 

There's many threads about house training. Just look in the Dog Training Forums.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the respones guys, . 

Will sure check around the forums for some helpful links.


----------



## pick_a_pup (Jun 4, 2010)

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/tchoose.html


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

Not to sound rude but read a bit around the forum. There is a lot of information that answers every question you have.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Only once in my life was I looking for a specific breed. When I was about 11 I had my heart set on a beagle and campaigned heavily until we got one.

Otherwise, I've sought out personality types and dogs that spoke to me with their eyes and tails. The ones I've brought home said, "Give me a chance and I will be your friend for the rest of my life."

I have never regretted that approach.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I think a lot of the breeds you're interested in are far too much energy for you- collies, GSD, JRT, etc. 

Beagles on the other hand may be perfect for you. They can be couch potatoes all day if you let them, but love going on hikes and sniffing the great outdoors. Medium size, medium intelligence. Could be perfect for you, and yes, a year is still very puppyish, especially in larger breeds. GSD don't mature until 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, but my immediate thought on the GSD was "NO!" They really jsut don't seem to fit this situation.



> GSD don't mature until 2 or 3 years.


Depends on lines, but I can confidently say that I would never call a GSD mature at 2. Strauss was physically mature at 3.5-4 years old and mentally mature at almost 5. He just turned 6.

The breed takes a LONG time to mature (particularly the boys).


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

For your situation, I would recommend a Havanese. They are low maintenance, very easily trained, and recommended for children. They are also small, so they do not cost a lot in terms of upkeep. Of course, there are other breeds you could explore, and it's important to do A LOT of research prior to actually getting a puppy. I do disagree with some of the recommendations here, especially German Shepherd Dogs and Pomeranians. They are both "high maintenance" in nearly EVERY aspect. Not at ALL good for first time owners, IMHO. Here is some feedback I have for you on your questions:

1. Do not buy from a pet store. They only get their dogs from puppy mills, which if you do a bit of research you will see are one of the many atrocities that come from human greed. They also tend to have health problems and behavioral problems. Adoption may be a good idea in your case, since buying dogs from responsible breeders will run you from $800-$2,000 for a puppy, depending on the breed. My Bulldog cost $2,300 due to his champion bloodlines and high quality for health and temperament. If your mom can help pay for a puppy, and you go with a breeder, try to choose a breeder who does health testing and offers a health guarantee. Also visit the puppies and play with them prior to choosing one. Avoid breeders who will not let you see where the dogs are kept, or who do not do health testing.

The basic health care of a dog depends upon the breed. I own two breeds, the Japanese Chin and Bulldog. Tank, my Bulldog, is much more expensive to upkeep than my Japanese Chin. The basic pet medicine that should be offered MONTHLY to your dog would include heatworm preventative (such as Heartguard Plus or Interceptor) and flea/tick preventative (such as Frontline Plus). I personally use Frontline Plus and Interceptor and I like them both. It costs about $100 every six months per dog for the preventative medicines. Yearly exams cost about $250 for my Bulldog and $175 for my Japanese Chin. Other health care costs, depending upon the severity of the medical situation, can range from hundreds of dollars to thousands of dollars. We had a dog who needed blood transfusions (and he still passed away despite our efforts to save him) and the total cost was $15,000. You never know what health emergency might occur with your dog, and you must always be prepared. Perhaps consider getting a part-time job to start a fund for emergency vet money.

Do not feed table scraps. That is a very bad idea for both health and training. There are many good foods to feed your pup. I personally feed Flint River Ranch, which you can buy online with free shipping. It is a baked dog food that is acceptable for both dogs AND puppies, which is convenient since you do not have to switch your puppy after feeding puppy specific food. It's also reasonably priced. I've also tried Innova EVO (which I would avoid now that Proctor and Gamble have bought them out), Orijen (a very good food), Blue Buffalo (also very good), Solid Gold (great), Wellness (very good)...haha, the list goes on (I have tried MOST of the "good" foods). Avoid Iams, 'Ol Roy, Eukanuba, Kibble and Bits...pretty much any food you can get in the grocery store. Go to a feed store and ask what food they recommend. Research the topic thoroughly. A healthy nutrition for your pup is one of the best preventative measures for health problems!

Some breeds will increase house insurance costs. Pit Bulls, Rottweilers, Chow Chows, Mastiffs...there are a few others. The breed I recommended for you, the Havanese, will NOT increase your home insurance!

Mutts are only as healthy as their genes allow for them to be, and the same is for purebred dogs. Purebred dogs are often healthier when they come from responsible breeders because the dogs being bred have been health tested. 

I hope this helps. If you have anymore questions, please feel free to ask. Tell us more about what you are looking for, and I can recommend more breeds. Good luck!


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome replies so far guys!

Yes puppy millz are a no-no. I found some images a while ago on google and was heart broken when I saw them . 

The Havanese looks like a whiteland terrier. 

I don't think I have been very descriptive before about my 'dog wants'. 

I want a family dog, got a 6 yr old sis. I have a okay backyard, so I can let it be there alone for a bit(is leaving a dog alone in the back yard ok). I can devote maybe 2 hours a day with the doggie a day( on the weekends I can devote maybe 6 hours least to it). It may be alone 3-4 hours. My mom will probably walk the dog for 30+ mins plus a day. I don't want a dog that increases house insurance, easy to train and is incredibly loyal and loving. I don't want to it to eat to much(lol). So I think I will go with a small dog. A small dog seems easier than a big dog. 

I like the beagle, what about pugs? What about the puggle, I heard it was a 'designer' dog. How are 'designer' dogs?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> whiteland terrier


West Highland White Terrier


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my bad.

Thanks .


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Zealex said:


> I want a family dog, got a 6 yr old sis. I have a okay backyard, so I can let it be there alone for a bit(is leaving a dog alone in the back yard ok). I can devote maybe 2 hours a day with the doggie a day( on the weekends I can devote maybe 6 hours least to it). It may be alone 3-4 hours. My mom will probably walk the dog for 30+ mins plus a day. I don't want a dog that increases house insurance, easy to train and is incredibly loyal and loving. I don't want to it to eat to much(lol). So I think I will go with a small dog. A small dog seems easier than a big dog.
> 
> I like the beagle, what about pugs? What about the puggle, I heard it was a 'designer' dog. How are 'designer' dogs?


Most of us do not leave our dogs alone in the yard, but if you were to have a kennel enclosure or a 100% secure backyard it is better. There are several Beagles in our neighborhood that are outdoors and they drive me bonkers. I can hear them baying from blocks away. I have also met a good amount of CRAZY energetic Pugs. Small dogs don't equal easier. They pretty much just mean smaller. JRTs are sticks of dynamite. I have been smacked in the face from a JRT jumping straight up (and I ain't short) plenty of times. They also are not healthier because they're smaller. My Dachshund is 11 lbs and while it doesn't help he is a rescue and originally from a BYB, but he's prone to a number of health conditions and already has PRA.

"Designer" dogs are a hot debate on this forum. But you can find a number of Puggles in rescues. Our AC has had at least one come in a week lately. From a grooming standpoint, I never met a Puggle who wasn't neurotic and completely uncooperative.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a enclosed backyard. I got tall fences(taller than me...they are like 6'2 maybe, those wooden tall ones) and I can put blocks under them. My neighbor has a JRT, and it's pretty neat. There have a son my age, so that is why I know them. I've been over, and the dog is very hyper but very nice. Maybe it was trained well, i've seen it be muzzeled before cause it was biting, but that was it's puppy days. The dog is really well behaved. So I figured if I can train it right, it took can be a neat pet. I guess any dog needs proper training in order to be 'rule' abiding.

I want a generally healthy dog as well. I heard dachsunds have back problems because of there werid shaped. I know dogs all can get injuried, but I don't want with a high chance of getting hurt, such as a dachshund with it's back. 

Wouldn't a mutt be also like a designer dog? Seeing as there is multiple breeds in the dog? I will look more into designer dog debates here.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Zealex said:


> I have a enclosed backyard. I got tall fences(taller than me...they are like 6'2 maybe, those wooden tall ones) and I can put blocks under them. My neighbor has a JRT, and it's pretty neat. There have a son my age, so that is why I know them. I've been over, and the dog is very hyper but very nice. Maybe it was trained well, i've seen it be muzzeled before cause it was biting, but that was it's puppy days. The dog is really well behaved. So I figured if I can train it right, it took can be a neat pet. I guess any dog needs proper training in order to be 'rule' abiding.
> 
> I want a generally healthy dog as well. I heard dachsunds have back problems because of there werid shaped. I know dogs all can get injuried, but I don't want with a high chance of getting hurt, such as a dachshund with it's back.
> 
> Wouldn't a mutt be also like a designer dog? Seeing as there is multiple breeds in the dog? I will look more into designer dog debates here.


Yes, dogs need proper training to be well behaved, but you can't train the breed out of a dog. If you aren't up to fulfill the mental and physical needs of a high energy breed, then all the attempts at training in the world won't matter.

The best chance at a healthy dog would be finding an ethical breeder. Mutts aren't healthier than purebreds. Small dogs aren't healthier than big dogs. And getting a healthy dog doesn't mean it will remain healthy. Dogs get sick like we do and have accidents like we do. 

The difference between a mutt and a mutt you pay out the butt for from any BYB is that there are tons of mutts in shelters that are being killed. If you do by chance so desperately need a "designer" dog, do your best to find a breeder that follows ethical guidelines with all of her dogs, not just someone who just happens to have a Pug and just thought it would be fun to have it have babies with a Beagle.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I second the many suggestions of a young adult dog. I hold nothing against puppies...in fact they are wonderful and cute and awesome little beginnings to what will be an awesome dog one day. But for me and my lifestyle I don't have the time for a puppy. I need a dog with a larger bladder that can last between me leaving for work and my husband coming home for lunch. I'm not big into working the dog through the house training and chewing. There are many wonderful people out there who will (I'm sure I can but not really wanting to). There are many adult dogs who need homes that someone got as a cute puppy and housetrained but the dog got to big, they had a baby, whatever and they give up the dog. I personally don't lean either to the purebred or mutt side. I have both and they are ALL rescues. That is the direction I lean - to rescues. Again nothing against breeders - they are wonderful people who do their very best to better the breed and have wonderful puppies and dogs but rescues tug at my heart strings. I just cannot hardly justify it to myself to pass over a "pound dog" when a good breeder will be doing their very best to make sure their dogs go to wonderful homes. As for breeds - several don't make very good first dogs - nothing wrong with them but their breed, *generally* speaking do not lend themselves well to being first time dogs. Artic breeds (siberian huskies, malumutes,etc), COs, border collies, many of the herding breeds don't do well with small children (they try to herd them), terriers are not going to be "moderate energy." Remember this is a general list. I suggest you get a few toys, go to your local shelter and walk through. When you find a dog that catches your eye. Take him for a walk, play with him with the toys you brought, see how easily he surrenders them back, his personality, etc. This is your "test drive" of the dog. This is your first dog so you don't want one that has major problems. If you want to rescue a troubled dog - wait - get that dog later in life. As for cost remember it depends on the dog, I will give you a rundown of the expenses for our smallest dog over the past year:
Sierra - The Mini Aussie (20ish pound dog)
Adoption fee (which included spay/first shots/microchip): $85
The rest of her shot series: $40
Pain meds for the spay: $20
Food (monthly): $40 Treats (monthly): $10
Crate: $40
Collar: $10
Leash: $10
Tags: $5 and $20 (for AKC CAR enrollment)
Heartworm meds: $30ish for 6 months
A broken leg: $400 for x-rays, casting, cone-of-shame, sedation to get cast on/off, pain meds, vet visit, and our vet graciously kept her overnight for free (amazing guy) As a side note this is not an e-vet visit - our regular vet saw her (e-vet is very expensive). Also it was a hairline fracture that easily reduced so no surgery which would have easily sky-rocketed the bill.
Furminator/razor/brush/shampoos: $70
Bedding: $10
Baby Gates: $20 (when we were still training her to boundaries)
Toys: $10 (she doesn't like toys -she likes chewy treats)
I'm positive this is not every expense for her but it is all I can remember right now. An obedience class is in order most likely, house training, etc. A dog is a monetary AND emotional investment. Know now you wil get frustrated, you will throw your hands up in the air and ask WHY?! when the dog chews your fav whatever-it-is item. Dogs are smart children but they stay forever children. You must take care of their every need. Thankfully they never scream "I hate you!"


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the post, contains a lot of useful information.

I can't thank all of you enough for your input. If anybody still have more info though, I would love to get as much as possible.

When I go to the pound(humane society), what are generally the most 'popular' dogs, or is it really random what dogs they have?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I have also met a good amount of CRAZY energetic Pugs. Small dogs don't equal easier. They pretty much just mean smaller. JRTs are sticks of dynamite. I have been smacked in the face from a JRT jumping straight up (and I ain't short) plenty of times. They also are not healthier because they're smaller. My Dachshund is 11 lbs and while it doesn't help he is a rescue and originally from a BYB, but he's prone to a number of health conditions and already has PRA.
> 
> "Designer" dogs are a hot debate on this forum. But you can find a number of Puggles in rescues. Our AC has had at least one come in a week lately. From a grooming standpoint, I never met a Puggle who wasn't neurotic and completely uncooperative.


Agree 100%. Most Pugs I know are high energy. Kuma can spend 2 hours running non stop at the dog park and will want another 45 minutes of tug and fetch when we get home. He's calm in the house as long as he gets regular excercise, but I can't remember the last time I actually saw him tired, lol. They also shed like crazy, 365 days a year, can be difficult to housetrain, and are major velcro dogs. They also don't handle heat well, which can make it very challenging getting them appropriate exercise in the summer. As for Puggles, you'll be hard pressed to find a breeder that's remotely reputable breeding them, and like ThoseWordsAreBest, I've yet to meet a Puggle that wasn't neurotic, uncooperative, and crazy hyper. I also know a lot of people on my Pug forum that are heavily involved in Pug rescue, and they've notice a distinct trend in aggression with Puggles as well.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Thanks for the post, contains a lot of useful information.
> 
> I can't thank all of you enough for your input. If anybody still have more info though, I would love to get as much as possible.
> 
> When I go to the pound(humane society), what are generally the most 'popular' dogs, or is it really random what dogs they have?


Depends on your area. In my city for example any given day you will find a TON of Labs, Lab mixes, Pits, and Pit mixes. And shockingly recently, a ton of purebred dogs, especially small ones. But that is at the kill shelter. At our local SPCA and other rescues, TONS of purebreds and mutts alike.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Agree 100%. Most Pugs I know are high energy. Kuma can spend 2 hours running non stop at the dog park and will want another 45 minutes of tug and fetch when we get home. He's calm in the house as long as he gets regular excercise, but I can't remember the last time I actually saw him tired, lol. They also shed like crazy, 365 days a year, can be difficult to housetrain, and are major velcro dogs. They also don't handle heat well, which can make it very challenging getting them appropriate exercise in the summer. As for Puggles, you'll be hard pressed to find a breeder that's remotely reputable breeding them, and like ThoseWordsAreBest, I've yet to meet a Puggle that wasn't neurotic, uncooperative, and crazy hyper. I also know a lot of people on my Pug forum that are heavily involved in Pug rescue, and they've notice a distinct trend in aggression with Puggles as well.


I'm especially sad about Puggles because I really have not met a content, calm Puggle. All of them screamed in the kennels, fought so hard against every thing that they had their eyes popping out and struggling to breathe. They have also been startling aggressive towards the slightest things. I really don't understand why they became a popular trend and the shelter around here is really reflecting the longevity of a home for them.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I'm especially sad about Puggles because I really have not met a content, calm Puggle. All of them screamed in the kennels, fought so hard against every thing that they had their eyes popping out and struggling to breathe. They have also been startling aggressive towards the slightest things. I really don't understand why they became a popular trend and the shelter around here is really reflecting the longevity of a home for them.


Yeah, I agree completely. Half the problem is that Pugs have become such a popular cross for BYB's. They've been crossing them with absolutely everything. People fall for the cute designer names and cute pups, then ditch them when they start exhibiting not so cute behaviour. It really saddens me, I just hate seeing stuff like this happen to my breed.  Puggles and Jugs (Jack Russell x Pug) have to be the WORST two combinations of breeds I can think of.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Thanks for the post, contains a lot of useful information.
> 
> I can't thank all of you enough for your input. If anybody still have more info though, I would love to get as much as possible.
> 
> When I go to the pound(humane society), what are generally the most 'popular' dogs, or is it really random what dogs they have?


Our area has a TON of pits/pit mixes. Sadly dog fighting is huge in my area. (there is an entire row of kennels just for biten someone dogs - it is always full and a row of kennels for fighting dogs waiting to be pts - again always full) We got both a purebred Siberian Husky and purebred Aussie at the shelter. When we were walking through the "pound" we saw great danes, st. bernards, collies, several siberian huskies, aussies, collies, mutts of every shape and size, labs, shih tzu, just to name a few. It really does depend on the shelter location and the day. It changes daily as it is a high kill shelter and they are responsible for two counties. Our shelter never has a shortage of puppies. Maybe a type of puppy (I've never seen beagle puppies as an example) but never puppies in general. Keep an eye on the shelter and petfinder...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Yeah, I agree completely. Half the problem is that Pugs have become such a popular cross for BYB's. They've been crossing them with absolutely everything. People fall for the cute designer names and cute pups, then ditch them when they start exhibiting not so cute behaviour. It really saddens me, I just hate seeing stuff like this happen to my breed.  Puggles and Jugs (Jack Russell x Pug) have to be the WORST two combinations of breeds I can think of.


I don't know why they cross them. Like Pugs aren't cute enough as it is. And Pug is just an endearing name for a breed. I have met some Chihuahua X Pugs "Chugs" that were so aggressive at 6 months old.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> I don't know why they cross them. Like Pugs aren't cute enough as it is. And Pug is just an endearing name for a breed. I have met some Chihuahua X Pugs "Chugs" that were so aggressive at 6 months old.


I don't know why either. I love Pugs so much, and I just hate seeing what BYB's are doing to the breed.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> I don't know why either. I love Pugs so much, and I just hate seeing what BYB's are doing to the breed.


It's happening to my Dachshunds, too. "Chiweenies" are so popular and I just don't get it. I prefer my doxie's the way they are.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I went to petfinder, selected dog and put my zip code and found a shelter in my town!

There is like 10 billion pit bull terriers....and a border collie! A lot of pages, but yeah on most of the pages there is a TON of pit bull terriers.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> It's happening to my Dachshunds, too. "Chiweenies" are so popular and I just don't get it. I prefer my doxie's the way they are.


Yeah, I can definitely relate! Pugs have dropped slightly in popularity over the last couple of years, I can only hope that they'll drop a little lower yet, and then maybe all the crazy BYB'er mixes will start to decrease a bit.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I heard pugs eyes pop out ;s.

On Dogs 101 on animal planet makes these dog seem so happy, the chiweenie, puggle. Maybe I should use another source for my research.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

I would use another source. And Pugs eyes do not just pop out, lol. It can happen if a severe amount of pressure is applied around the neck, but it's not like it just happens. I've yet to meet a Pug that it's happened to (and I know A LOT of Pugs, lol), but I have heard of it happening.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I would not recommend a brachycephalic breed for a first time dog owner. They are special needs, and can often, if not WELL bred, have MANY health problems. Even if from very healthy lines, they still may have health problems. My Bulldog had to get surgery to get his nares flared and his throat lasered to help with breathing. NOT cheap. Honestly, I still think Havanese would be a great breed for you. Cavalier King Charles spaniels may also be a good fit. Do some research. You can also try this breed selector:

http://www.selectsmart.com/DOG/


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

brachycephalic are dogs like puggs and such? short snouts?

How are golden retrievers and airedale terriers?


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Goldens are GREAT dogs for a first time owner. There are also a lot of them in shelters. Here's some info for you: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/goldenretriever.htm

Airedales are less common, and I have only ever met one of them, but she was a very nice dog. They do have high exercise needs due to their terrier nature: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/airedale.htm

*EDIT* Yes, brachy breeds are those that are pug-nosed. I own two of them and they have very specific, difficult needs. Of course, brachy breeds are my favorite so they are worth the extra work!


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

What kind of cancer does this dog get? Is there a cure for it, that and hip dysplasia?What exactly is hip dysplasia? A lot of tall dogs seem to have it. 

Is a dog prone to get sick, like, will it get hip dysplasia 100% or it's just a chance? 

What about labradors? They seem really similar.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Zealex said:


> What kind of cancer does this dog get? Is there a cure for it, that and hip dysplasia?What exactly is hip dysplasia? A lot of tall dogs seem to have it.
> 
> Is a dog prone to get sick, like, will it get hip dysplasia 100% or it's just a chance?
> 
> What about labradors? They seem really similar.


No health problem is guaranteed to happen or not happen. It's why you have money in savings for vet bills. There are certain breeds that are more apt to hip problems. For breed specific problems check the AKC breed list. Generally every breed is going to have some health problems they are prone to but not guaranteed to get.
FYI: Breeds may be prone to certain cancers but it's hard to say which they are going to get...if at all.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

how much are doggy daycares(average) just incase I have to be gone for a whole day?


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Did you take the dog breed quiz? That is a good place to begin your search for a canine pal. Also, health problems can happen with any dog...certain breeds are more likely to get certain problems, which is something to research once you pick a breed. Dog daycares range in price depending upon where you live. The ones near where I live are about $15.00 per day.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow 15 bucks aint bad. Sure will take that dog quiz.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Yeah, I can definitely relate! Pugs have dropped slightly in popularity over the last couple of years, I can only hope that they'll drop a little lower yet, and then maybe all the crazy BYB'er mixes will start to decrease a bit.


There are so many Chi's and Dachshunds out there with poor temperaments, I can't imagine why they would like to combine the two, especially via BYB. I can't say I'm up in arms over cross breeding if the breeder is as responsible as can be, but I honestly don't see the point. You want a tenacious big spirit in a little body? Get a Dachshund. You want a goofy companion with energy to keep up? Get a Pug. 
There are SO many dogs breeds and shelter dogs to chose from, I don't really understand why there needs to be cross breeding to "suit someone's needs" If of all the breeds and shelter dogs you can't honestly find a dog that would fit your needs, maybe you should rethink getting a dog. 



Zealex said:


> I heard pugs eyes pop out ;s.
> 
> On Dogs 101 on animal planet makes these dog seem so happy, the chiweenie, puggle. Maybe I should use another source for my research.


Definitely disregard Dogs 101. Not all their information is correct, and I'm not exactly thrilled they did a designer dog episode. I'm a long time Dachshund lover and don't fancy the cross breeding.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

TheChinClique said:


> Did you take the dog breed quiz? That is a good place to begin your search for a canine pal. Also, health problems can happen with any dog...certain breeds are more likely to get certain problems, which is something to research once you pick a breed. Dog daycares range in price depending upon where you live. The ones near where I live are about $15.00 per day.


Sorry I didn't take the quiz when you offered it, guess I was a bit in a rush. I did the quiz and my results are...
Top 5:
1.Mixed Breed Dog 
2.Welsh Corgi (Pembroke) 
3.Border Terrier 
4.Smooth Fox Terrier
5.Vizsla 

I will retake the quiz however, there were a couple of choices I went 'ehh' at. Maybe change some answers that still fit my description.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

A Welsh Corgi sounds like it actually would be a great fit for you. Where are you located? I could help you out with breed specific rescues


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

New york. I use petfinder, and actually found some dogs on there. The corgi is pretty cute , I thought corgies were at first fluffy chorkies. 

I wouldn't mind a corgi . I heard corgi's herd small children .


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I havent read all the posts, sorry if this has already been said;

I would go to your local shelter and tell them what you want in a dog and your family situation 

They know the dogs well and can recommend dogs that will fit you well. 

Vet bills cost $$$$$$$$ the minimum I pay is $70 for a check up at least once a year, Plus lots of dogs need to go in for other reasons this can range from $500-$8,000 +

I would look at lower energy dogs and get an adult, puppies are cute but are A LOT of work. 

An adult shelter dog would suit you perfectly and you would be doing a good thing 

I know the humane society in New York has HEAPS of great dogs looking for a home.

Food is also a big cost, I pay $130 for 6-8 weeks worth of food for my puppy


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Thank you ! I am hoping for more replies, so I can 'anaylize' them and come up with a solution. I really liking the german sheperd... The golden, lab and German Sheperd are in my want list =P! believe it or not .
> 
> The other two looks pretty neat. I've seen a lot of collies, and really like the border collie. I heard that dog does need a TON of exercise I think I cannot provide that =(. ARe the collies similar or two different breeds?
> 
> How are beagles? The yorkshire seems neat, though, I am not into that long hair =P, the puppy cutes are neat though.


I can just tell you about my Yorkie, he's a bigger boy at 16lbs, and you find a lot of oversized Yorkies in pounds, I am partial to the bigger boys. Less fragile. He's honestly my best friend. He goes as many places as he can with me, he has pretty much zero behavior problems (a little bit of shyness towards strangers, but NO aggression whatsoever, always nice to children, and loves every single dog he meets). He's a really laid back guy when we have to be, yet also very energetic and could walk for miles. He loves agility from what we've tried so far. He loves the water. He loves to fetch. He sleeps in my bed every night. He loves car rides. He's just a GREAT little buddy and I really couldn't have asked for a better dog. Yorkie wasn't in my mind when I first was looking for dogs, but I saw his pic and fell in love, and brought him home @ 9 weeks old. He's now almost 2 and has just been amazing. He now knows over 30 tricks and is very intelligent. I think alot of people let little dogs get away with alot and that's why they get bad reps. Training is key with any dog! I keep his hair real short and it's super easy to manage. Brush it maybe once a week, a bath once a week in the summer, and professional groomer every 10 weeks or so. Other breeds I love, Golden Retrievers are usually a good choice. I love German Shepherds but it's lots of training and socialization required moreso than others. Papillons. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I like yorkies with short hair, there long hair IMO doesn't suit them. If it isn't an issue, can I get a couple of pictures of your yorkie with short hair?

And OH why did I never ask this, baths! How often should I bathe a dog, I heard once a month, if extremely lazy do it once a year, but if I was extrememly lazy why get a dog =P. I can wash the dog every day, but perferrbly every week. How does that sound, every week?


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Zealex said:


> I like yorkies with short hair, there long hair IMO doesn't suit them. If it isn't an issue, can I get a couple of pictures of your yorkie with short hair?
> 
> And OH why did I never ask this, baths! How often should I bathe a dog, I heard once a month, *if extremely lazy do it once a year*, but if I was extrememly lazy why get a dog =P. I can wash the dog every day, but perferrbly every week. How does that sound, every week?



I would never, EVER, wait a year to bathe my dogs. I bathe all my dogs at LEAST once a month, usually twice during the summer months or anytime my dog gets muddy or extra dirty from outdoor activity. It all just depends. You could bathe your dog every week but I wouldn't use shampoo each time as I've been told it is not good on the dog's coat/skin.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Depends on your breed of choice. We bathe our Elkhound twice a year IF that. Otherwise I just wash his paws off if he's muddy. 

Unless he rolls in cat poop.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Some dogs don't need as frequent baths. GSDs don't need them very often, and a few times a year would suffice if they weren't swimming and getting muddy or anything. I wouldn't bath a dog if he didn't need it. I doubt your dog would need a bath once a week. Once a month would be more realistic. 

Although, we bathe my GSD once every week or two with an oatmeal shampoo to help his skin and allergies with no harm done. If you're using a good shampoo, it won't harm the dog doing it often, but I don't see a reason to do it.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Isn't there two types of corgis?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Isn't there two types of corgis?


yes. the only difference that i know about is the tail. There are Pembroke Welsh Corgis and Cardigan Welsh Corgis. I cannot remember which has the tail. Pembrokes I think?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sizzledog would be the one to ask about Corgis.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Pembroke has the docked tail and pointed ears, and the cardigan has the tail and rounded ears.

I had this general question regarding dog owning but I forgot .


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Just because I am slightly(only slightly*sarcasm*) partial to American Pit Bull Terriers(I own two), I would STRONGLY recommend one. They are relatively high energy, love going on long walks with their owners, are extremely good with children(ours won't even jump up on the fence when kids walk by), and are relatively low maintenence.

We bathe ours regularly once every two months, plus extras if they roll in something gross or they're covered in mud from rough play in the rain. As for costs, it really depends. One of ours we adopted at a very young age, and we had to pay for EVERYTHING for her, with an estimate of about $1,000 for toys, food, vet visits, shots, crates, bowls, treats, and chew bones.

Remember, though, that there are misconceptions about pit bulls and pit bull owners that you will have to overcome because of the negative name people like Michael Vick give them.

But, long story short APBTs are moderate-high energy dogs, good with children(I've heard them referred to as "nanny dogs" by a number of people), protective of their "people", playful, medium sized dogs. We are able to wear ours out on low time days by simply playing fetch in the yard with their Zinger Ring toy, and on high time days with a roughly half hour walk.

If you have ANY questions, please feel free to send me a private message. I am more than happy to answer any questions you have about APBTs.

Oh, I forgot to mention that the $1,000 included her $150 for adopting her.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

My two cents on bathing: Our Siberian is a rather clean dog so only get s bath every once in a while depending on how she smells, how much dirt/mud is on her and if she is blowing out her coat. Our mini aussie gets one about once a week because she loves to get into mud and dirt and anything else dirty. As for breed I have met some awesome APBTs that are lovable and wonderful. The only caution I have on owning one is that you will have to be ready to be a breed advocate. You MUST train your dog, he/she must be well behaved, you must not slack on shaping that dog into a good citizen. The only reason for this is the bad reputation they have because of the media and gossip. If my lab growled at you for opening my back gate or my APBT (if I owned one) growled at you for opening the back gate which do you think would be dismissed easier? The lab would be because of the APBTs news coverage. People would be much more forgiving of almost any other breed rough housing than an APBT...they are wonderful dogs but please be prepared if you decide to get one.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a pit bull however, since of it's reputation as a 'mean killer' it will probably increase my parent's house insurance .

Do dogs get sick often? Or is it extremely rare?


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Zealex said:


> I wouldn't mind a pit bull however, since of it's reputation as a 'mean killer' it will probably increase my parent's house insurance .
> 
> Do dogs get sick often? Or is it extremely rare?


Our homeowner's insurance actually didn't increase at all. We were told by our agent that the only way our policy would ever increase or be canceled as a result of our dogs was if they were listed as "guard" or "attack" dogs. Obviously, every insurance company is different, and it depends state to state, but I would ask your mom to look into it. A pit bull becomes a part of the family rather quickly. 

Dogs CAN get sick, not just like people, but they do. Kaya got kennel cough at about 6 months old from being exposed to another dog with it. That can be a large expense to take into consideration when considering adopting a dog. However, if you are careful with what you expose them to, keep up on their vaccinations, feed them well(with the right food, that is), and train them well to where they're not getting into things they're not supposed to, they won't get sick as easily.

Now, that's not to say it won't ever happen. We just had to rush Khloe to the emergency vet a couple weeks ago because we thought she had gotten something stuck in her throat. Well, $300 later, we find out she's got an oral allergy to the grass in our yard that caused her to get a slightly swollen esophagus. We had to give her antibiotics for that.

Dogs get infections, just like people, and just like people, it's a good idea to get those infections treated right away. But, other than that, our dogs have never had any doggy illnesses, so unfortunately, my knowledge of doggy sickness isn't very advanced.

Although, it would help if you specified the type of sick you mean. Dogs do throw up from time to time(yes, it's gross to clean up, but it's part of owning a dog), and can get diarrhea from table scraps, grass, bark, bad food, etc.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Zealex said:


> I wouldn't mind a pit bull however, since of it's reputation as a 'mean killer' it will probably increase my parent's house insurance .
> 
> Do dogs get sick often? Or is it extremely rare?


It really does depend on the dog if they are going to get sick frequently. I don't have a chronically ill dog as in cancer or something but my elderly dog has arthritis in his hips. My mini aussie when she came home from the shelter had so many ticks that about 309ish) fell off every few hours and it took a week to get them all off plus she had "kennel cough" and was on meds for that, a few months later it was a broken leg. My Siberian has never been on any meds (she was already spayed when I adopted her) or had any health problems. They are like people...you don't plan on getting sick and you can't predict it but with proper care you can minimize the chances of illness.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

What exactly is 'crating'?


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Zealex said:


> What exactly is 'crating'?


A crate is a very large cage that is extremely useful in housetraining a puppy/making an older dog feel safe. A lot of people think they're mean, but if you get a dog used to their crate, and train them into it as soon as possible, they grow to think of it as their den.

A crate also protects against destructive behavior out of seperation anxiety.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

ashleighAPBTmom said:


> A crate is a very large cage that is extremely useful in housetraining a puppy/making an older dog feel safe. A lot of people think they're mean, but if you get a dog used to their crate, and train them into it as soon as possible, they grow to think of it as their den.
> 
> A crate also protects against destructive behavior out of seperation anxiety.


^^^^ what she said 

Also, here's a website for you about crating if you want to read more about it:

http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/crating.html


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

ARJewell said:


> ^^^^ what she said
> 
> Also, here's a website for you about crating if you want to read more about it:
> 
> http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/crating.html


Crating has probably saved every single giant chew toy....I mean, piece of furniture and electronics in our house.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

ashleighAPBTmom said:


> Crating has probably saved every single giant chew toy....I mean, piece of furniture and electronics in our house.


Oh yes, I know exactly what you mean! I have a 9 week old puppy right now and thank doG for crating!


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Crating seems a bit tricky =s.

Thanks for the read. Do I have to crate? What other methods could I use?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I really don't think there's much to crate training. I do it and love it, and so do my dogs. 

Other options would be confinement training, which is basically using safe rooms and baby gates or ex pens to confine the dog in an area to keep it safe when you're not watching/home.


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Crating seems a bit tricky =s.
> 
> Thanks for the read. Do I have to crate? What other methods could I use?


Crating does seem a bit tricky at first, but once you and the dog get used to it, it becomes just like second nature. One trick I've learned is to set aside a special treat that they only get when they go in their crates. They get their soft treats only when they go in their crates, and they've learned that when that treat comes out of the fridge that it's time to crate. I honestly credit that with the fact that they don't bark or whine when we crate them to leave the house now.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I could make a lil den, it could walk around a bit. And a crate in it for sleeping?


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Zealex said:


> I could make a lil den, it could walk around a bit. And a crate in it for sleeping?


That sounds like a pretty good idea to me, although if you are going for a puppy, crate training will be invaluable. Most dogs adjust to their crates well and begin to think of them as their den, and going off of their natural instincts, they won't go potty where they sleep.

When we first got Kaya(she was only 5 lbs when we got her), we got an intermediate size crate, anticipating ahead of time how big she was going to get. Even with as big as it was, she wouldn't go potty in the crate unless their was a pee pad laid down in a specific spot. She would always wake up and whine to let us know she needed to go.

And while a den would be a good idea, keep in mind that dogs can climb and jump, and you would either have to make the "den" tall enough or put a top on it to keep the dog from getting out.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I'm starting to like the corgi, and they don't seem to be tall so hopefully the den is tall enough. 

I probably will get a 'older kid-teenager' dog. Appears they don't have much puppies at a shelter... Would love to get a border collie as well, but it appears they need to be exercised 24/7. I can't really provide that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, border collies would need much more exercise than I think you are capable of giving. 

What kind of den are you talking here? If you're going to have the crate for sleeping in anyway, there's really no point in training it using confinement too. Just crate train it or 'den' train it.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Well how muxh exersize would one need?(border collie)

I thought crates were used for sleeping, though, if I leave the dog in a box for a while, it may get restless I assume. A den would let it walk around a bit, and won't be as grumpy when I leave it alone. 

I guess I'll have to look into it. So if I make a den, that will serve as a sleeping pen as well?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Zealex said:


> I like yorkies with short hair, there long hair IMO doesn't suit them. If it isn't an issue, can I get a couple of pictures of your yorkie with short hair?
> 
> And OH why did I never ask this, baths! How often should I bathe a dog, I heard once a month, if extremely lazy do it once a year, but if I was extrememly lazy why get a dog =P. I can wash the dog every day, but perferrbly every week. How does that sound, every week?


I agree-- am not a fan of the long hair. Plus, he's too much of an athletic outdoorsy dog, it would never work. Of course you can see more pics. He's the most overphotographed dog ever, LOL.









This is his short cut, his hair turns darker when it first gets shaved.









This is about a month after that last pic above.









This is typically the longest I let it grow out. (in between groomings, I just trim up his ears and hair in between eyes).


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, a very adorable dog I must say .


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Well how muxh exersize would one need?(border collie)
> 
> I thought crates were used for sleeping, though, if I leave the dog in a box for a while, it may get restless I assume. A den would let it walk around a bit, and won't be as grumpy when I leave it alone.
> 
> I guess I'll have to look into it. So if I make a den, that will serve as a sleeping pen as well?


I'd say at least 4 hours of good stimulating exercise a day, but it could be more or less depending on the dog. I've seen them go 4 straight hours playing frisbee with no intent on stopping any time soon. 

Crates are used for sleeping and housing pups and dogs when you're not there to watch them for their safety and your belongings' safety. A dog can get restless whether it's in a crate or a pen, room, etc., which is why it's best to leave it with something to do or chew and to exercise it beforehand so that it's tired and wants to sleep. 

Depending on what you make the den out of, yes, it sounds as if it'd be used the same way as a crate. They sleep there at night and go into it when you can't be there to watch them during the day.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

A lot of my neighbors just leave there dogs in the back yard...now I start to feel many are 'mistreating' their dogs. Can I leave a dog alone in the backyard, or is that a no-no? 

What is sad I don't see many people who have dogs, walk the dog, or play with it.


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Zealex said:


> A lot of my neighbors just leave there dogs in the back yard...now I start to feel many are 'mistreating' their dogs. Can I leave a dog alone in the backyard, or is that a no-no?
> 
> What is sad I don't see many people who have dogs, walk the dog, or play with it.


We leave our dogs alone in the yard for short periods of time during the morning while we're getting ready for work, but other than that, we try to be outside with them. The longest they are typically outside by themselves is between 30 minutes to an hour, depending on the morning.

I know some people think that leaving a dog alone can lead to destructive behavior like digging(which, we have a dog with a sniffer that discovered a gopher hole, so that CAN be a good thing), but so far, we haven't had any problems other than one of ours barking at bikers riding past our fence.

It is sad that so many people seem to think a big backyard is enough for a dog. It's really not. Dogs need exercise, and they need attention, just like people. If you leave them to their own devices like some people do, they get destructive.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't leave my dogs in the yard alone for a few reasons.

Here's the biggest one...a few years ago I saw one of our dogs our in the pasture with something in her mouth that looked odd to me (not something I recognized). I ran to check it out. She had a hunk of a french bread loaf in her mouth. Stuffed inside the bread wa a bit of rat poison. Turns out that a very nice neighbor was trying to rid all of our veggie gardens of the squirrels that were destroying things that summer so he put this bait out for them. I'm guessing that a bird picked up the bread and then dropped it in our yard, where my dog found it. My dog would have been dead if I was away at work all day and left them outside unsupervised.

Other reasons...there are malicious people who would poison or tease your dog. Some people simply don't know how to treat dogs. A child could put their fingers through your fence and get bitten. Sudden weather could make it dangerous for the dog to be outside (lightning). I've discovered, after the fact, that city/utility/sales people have entered my gate when I wasn't home and could have accidentally let my dogs out or gotten bit by my dogs. (many years ago we left our large breed dog outside while we were at work...a few times neighbors told us that various people had been in our yard to measure, hook up something, etc ...they had a reason to be there, and left running when our dog chased them barking her head off)

Lastly, I find that when you start leaving your dogs outside as a means of entertainment it sort of becomes like using a tv as a babysitter for a child. It seems to get easier every time you want some quiet time to put the dog outside. And then people start leaving them outside for longer periods of time. You get the picture. Pretty soon the dog is living outside. 

In my house there are legitimate reasons for spending time alone in the yard, but still supervised as I can see the entire yard and pasture from the back windows...we feed our dogs first and then they go out to potty, play a bit while we eat our dinner. If the weather is bad they go out and come back in to their crates while we eat. I don't like begging at the table. And I enjoy a quiet meal without the dogs pacing around wanting to play while we eat. They also go out in the morning for a bit while I get ready for work. They have had a morning hike (I try to get them out for 30 minutes in the morning before work so they sleep in their crates while I'm gone), eaten their morning meal, and they go out while I get ready for work...no dog hair on my work clothes and they get a fair amount of time to potty before being crated.

Crates...we also foster. For our own and foster dogs I don't know how we would manage without crates. Our dogs are crated when we are not home, asleep, cannot supervise them properly, travel in a car. A house is a minefield of accidents waiting to happen for a dog. Think about the medications that people leave on nightstands and countertops. Then there's the garbage cans to raid and strew all over the house, getting sick from something they eat in there. Electrical cords can curl their hair in a heartbeat or cause a lamp/appliance/furniture to fall over on them. Crates, they're a good thing.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay I see your guys point, the dog won't be unhappy being left alone in a crate for a while? Like, 3 hours a day? That is why I feel a den may be more apporiate,so it can walk around, but a crate helps with traveling. I just don't want the dog to feel it is in prison when in it's crate, if it's fine and will just relax, then i have no problem.


----------



## jitterbug (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, we just adopted a 2-3 year old rescue dog, and had to make some of the decisions you are facing:

Adopting an older dog - the good: you can find a dog who is already house-trained and has grown past the wake up at night, chew on everything puppy stages. You will know the size and look of the dog and may be able to know something about his behavior/ personality from the shelter staff. The bad: there can be behavioral issues you won't learn about until the dog settles into your house. It might have been abused or have health issues you find out about later. It might have not been properly socialized at a young age or weaned too early or bred from unhealthy dogs. You could end up with a 150 pound newfoundland that still isn't housebroken - yikes!

Adopting a puppy: the good: you can raise/ rear the puppy and socialize it to your style and family situation. You can do obedience training early. Some people feel they bond more with a dog raised as a puppy. Puppies are cute. (sorry, had to say it!) The bad: if you don't know how to raise a puppy you can end up with a poorly behaved, poorly socialized adult dog. Puppies are a TON of work!, chew, mouth, keep you up at night etc. You don't know exactly what it will look like or how big it will grow to be.

We had our hearts set on a golden retriever mix because we felt that with our young kids a golden would be a family friendly, easy going dog. Instead we ended up falling for a smaller mystery mix that might have chow in it (a breed we originally thought we would avoid). He is a sweetheart though and charmed us at the shelter .. and I think that matters much more than what breed he may or may not have in him. Also, much of what is assumed about dogs can turn out to be myths (For instance, I always thought greyhounds would be too high energy, but it turns out they are mostly couch-potatoes!) 

If you visit the pound or a rescue place ask the staff a lot of questions. Many of them get to spend time with the dogs and can help steer you toward ones that fit your needs. Also, if you can get to a city with a petsmart or petco, they usually host adoption days for local rescue groups, and you can meet a variety of dogs. Or, see if you can volunteer at the shelter or do fostering - I know some people who found dogs that way.

Good luck!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Okay I see your guys point, the dog won't be unhappy being left alone in a crate for a while? Like, 3 hours a day? That is why I feel a den may be more apporiate,so it can walk around, but a crate helps with traveling. I just don't want the dog to feel it is in prison when in it's crate, if it's fine and will just relax, then i have no problem.


If you properly crate train your dog, there is no reason why your dog will feel like it's in prison in a crate, especially for only three hours. Many people leave dogs crated for their 7-8 hour work days just fine, and while I would hate to do it, it's not detrimental to the dog in any way as long as he's getting fed and exercised. 

Crate training can help with travelling, boarding, and housetraining.


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> If you properly crate train your dog, there is no reason why your dog will feel like it's in prison in a crate, especially for only three hours. Many people leave dogs crated for their 7-8 hour work days just fine, and while I would hate to do it, it's not detrimental to the dog in any way as long as he's getting fed and exercised.
> 
> Crate training can help with travelling, boarding, and housetraining.


We crate both Kaya and Khloe for 8 hours about 3-4 days a week. My husband and I work odd shifts, so fortunately, there's at least two-three days a week that one or both of us is at home all day. (Although, I feel SOOO bad that we have to leave them in their crates for so long. I wish I could find a job closer to where we're living so I could come home and leave home without being dependent on my husband's car).

Kaya is the most active dog in the world, I swear! Most mornings, we'll try and get out and play fetch with her for at least an hour, and she's still ready to go for more. My husband takes her out trail running on a somewhat regular basis, and I try to walk her for at least 30 minutes when I'm home by myself with the dogs.

Khloe, on the other hand, I swear would rather lay around and chew on her Nylabone than be out doing anything. She enjoys her walks, but usually starts lagging behind and slowing down about 20 minutes into her walk.

Most of the time, the dogs spend a good long time at least playing outside before we leave for work, so they're good and tired when we do. They sleep the majority of the day, and when we come home from work, if it's not too cold outside, we take them on a short jaunt around the block to get that last little bit of energy out before dinner.

So, Zealex, if it helps at all, what DJ said is true. If a dog is properly crate trained, they shouldn't feel like they're in a prison. Our dogs run to their crates when they get scared by big noises outside(after barking at the door to announce to us that there was a big noise outside), and won't even hesitate to run to their crates when we pull out their "crate treats"(which we call puppy crack because of their reaction to it).


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

The dog doesn't get bored in the crate? Well okay, I still feel a little bad . I'll leave a chew toy in there I guess. 

Oh yeah do dogs eat poo? There is some thread here and I was a little curious about it. I thought poo was toxic and when eaten you pretty much get sick and die..

Can I use a den and crate? Like the crate will be it's 'den' for sleep and such, but I'll leave it open when gone and if the dog maybe want's to strech it's leg it can walk around in the den? 

Thanks for answering the questions so far guys, this is really a great forum I have come by. .


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Do dogs drink out of the toliet as well :s? Would I have to train it not too?

There will be a point in time when I leave to college or something, so the dog will stay with my parents but....will the doggie remeber me if I'm gone for like 5 months? I want to say yes and that is a silly question, though would the dog feel that I deserted it? WIsh I could speak in dog tongue and tell it I will be temporarly gone.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> The dog doesn't get bored in the crate? Well okay, I still feel a little bad . I'll leave a chew toy in there I guess.
> 
> Oh yeah do dogs eat poo? There is some thread here and I was a little curious about it. I thought poo was toxic and when eaten you pretty much get sick and die..
> 
> ...


My dogs don't get bored in their crates. Of course, you have to give them a reason not to be and leave them with stuffed animals or chews like you said. I leave my dogs with a kong filled with yogurt and peanut butter whenever they go into their crates and we aren't there, so that they have fun and have something to do while we're away. 

Some dogs eat poo and some don't. For those that do it's just about management. Distract them with toys or treats, pick up the poo, learn a 'leave it' command, etc. the poo isn't going to kill them.

Yes, you can use a den and crate, and a lot of people do this with x pens and crates, but I would suggest only using the crate until the pup is older and can hold his bladder longer, just because a crate alone with help to housetrain the pup because it gives him no where else to go and he results in holding it, so after short periods of time when you let him out, he'll go right away and you can treat/praise to enforce the housetraining. If you give him the den from the start, he'll go to the other side, pee, then go sleep somewhere else and will never learn.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok that makes sense. So I will crate first, but, when I do allow it more freedom in a den, would the dog start to realize it can pee without waiting for me, so in otherwords will everything be undone?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

No, nothing would be undone. You're basically just giving yourself more opportunities to enforce its going outside instead of allowing it to go inside. Once it gets older it will already know that going outside=treats and being good, and it will be able to hold it's bladder longer, so it will just explore the den, but hold it because it can, then go outside once you get home.

Some dogs will drink out of the toilet if you let them, some don't give two hoots. You should be monitoring your pup at all times though, so distracting it from doing so or leaving the seat down wouldn't be a problem. 

Yes, the dog will still remember you after only 5 months. I believe dogs can remember people for YEARS. Why not try taking it with you to college though? That's what I'm doing with my dogs. And I don't think he'd feel as if you deserted him. Dogs don't think quite that way, though he may be a little lonely, but I'm sure he'll bond with your parents as well and they'll get him through it.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

> The dog doesn't get bored in the crate? Well okay, I still feel a little bad . I'll leave a chew toy in there I guess


. 

There are some cool dog toys you can get that are designed to be filled with food, and then the dog gets it out little by little, which exercises their minds and tires them out. If the dog eats in the crate, and you train them that great things happen in the crate, I think many dogs don't mind it. I play with my dogs before I go, leave them good toys, which they play with, then they sleep until I come home. Afterward, there is lots of play time and training and exercise.



> Oh yeah do dogs eat poo?


Some do. It depends on the dog. You just have to train them to leave it alone if they do.



> Do dogs drink out of the toliet as well :s? Would I have to train it not too?


I would recommend making sure there is plenty of fresh water available to the dog, and then training the humans to close the toilet lid instead 



> There will be a point in time when I leave to college or something, so the dog will stay with my parents but....will the doggie remeber me if I'm gone for like 5 months?


Watch these. Try not to cry.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Very touching videos indeed.

I think I have made my mind and will look into the pembroke welsh corgi breed. They seem to fit my description, and are quite cute looking =P. 

Any more dog suggesions and doggie tips. I think you guys covered everything .


----------



## ashleighAPBTmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Very touching videos indeed.
> 
> I think I have made my mind and will look into the pembroke welsh corgi breed. They seem to fit my description, and are quite cute looking =P.
> 
> Any more dog suggesions and doggie tips. I think you guys covered everything .


Just be the best dog dad you can be. As long as you treat your dog right, love them, and play with them every day, your dog will reciprocate and provide for a life long companion.

Also, keep your patience when training. Losing your patience and yelling only serves to confuse the dog, and makes them think you don't want them to do what you're asking them to do. Keep a level head, and it will definitely pay off in the long run.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow I just found a purebreed corgi, young on petfinder(someone is aparantly leaving for the military and put there dogs for adoption). Too bad I can't get a dog just yet , we are finishing the house, but my mom said did research and once were done with the house we can get a dog. 

Anyways, if I get a dog and it had a previous owner, will the dog miss that owner? Wouldn't that cause some sort of conflict?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It shouldn't cause a conflict. A slight change in personality for a while possibly, but the more time the dog spends with you and bonds, the more they'll push their old owner to the back of their mind.


----------



## DogKisses (May 5, 2010)

Sorry to just jump in here lol.

I think that dogs KNOW how much me love them, or the lack of. The type of person who drops a dog off at a shelter does not care about that dog (unless it was a "rescue the stray type thing") and I think the dog would realize that. So when said dog gets an owner like you and other Chaz members, the dog goes "Omg! I have never been so loved!" At least I know that is how Lacey was when I took her in.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Anyways, if I get a dog and it had a previous owner, will the dog miss that owner? Wouldn't that cause some sort of conflict?


That's a pretty common misconception: People say that they want an 8 week old puppy so that it will bond with them. In my experience, shelter dogs usually bond quite strongly with their new owners, because they know and remember what it was like where they came from (either at the shelter, or with the previous owner, or both).

Most dogs can be won over with food, attention, and love. You will figure out quickly what your dog likes - what kinds of food/treats, which toys, how he/she likes to be petted, etc. Provide those things, and the dog is bound to think that you're the best thing in its life. 

I adopted my dog from the shelter at 7 months. The "shelter" was just a row of outdoor kennels, so she was forced to sleep on a cold cement floor, and it was January. After spending her first night in a warm cozy bed with me, she decided that I was a keeper. Although she *loves* other people, she knows that I'm her "person". She follows me everywhere, including to the bathroom. If my housemate lets her out of her crate, she will sit in the window and watch for me until I arrive home from work - sometimes hours later. If we get separated while out and about, or she loses track of me, even for a minute, she panics.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys, is there some sort of pet insurance covering dog sickness and maybe some pricy operations?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Embrace is the only pet insurance I can remember off the top of my head, but yes, there are many plans from different companies you can get "just in case." Just google pet insurance and I'm sure you'll find plenty.


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

After reading through this whole thread Zealex, I want to commend you on doing the research before you choose a dog. I also want to encourage you to use petfinder or the shelter... I found my "designer dog" (lol) through petfinder and not only got my greatest companion but saved a life too. Not that there aren't a lot of very reputable breeders, but for me, if I could a) get the dog I wanted AND b) save a life, then it was a win-win. 

There was a lot of really good posts already so I don't aim to be redundant but I want to discourage you from a border collie or German Shepherd. The corgie seems like it's perfectly suited for you. 

now that you've identified the dog you want, here's some awesome info about what to do with it: 

the ASPCA has some GREAT, GREAT resources and the advantage of rescuing a dog is that a lot of times you'll get discounts at reputable training facilities and such as long as you can provide evidence of adoption. 

These were the best and most helpful sites that have made the biggest difference in mine and my dog's relationship and life: 

http://www.4pawsu.com/dogpsychology.htm

and I'd recommend reading as many of the articles on http://www.aspcabehavior.org/ as you can. 

Best of luck and by the time your house is done and you can get that dog of yours, it'll be the luckiest dog to have you and your willingness to learn beforehand!


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I will sure have a look at those.

I don't know If I can get a corgi....I put corgi's in search and my zip code and none came up, most are like a 6 hour drive away+. So it's either I drive REALLY far in traffic, or a I get another dog, or I go to a breeder. That is why I am a lil shaky about the corgi. My local shelter has a border collie ... 

Any other dogs that are similar to a corgi?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

If you wait a while, I'm sure some would come up. Even if you wanted to drive 6 hours, I bet you'd spend less money than going to a breeder.

No border collies, you cannot provide for them physically. 

Dachshunds are similar to Corgis in shape...


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah I guess . 

Dachshunds seem nice . I have stairs, I think it may have an issue with it. 

Just curious, any dogs out there that would be happy with 2 hours of play time a day? Besides the corgi of course.

How are the goldens ? Would that be happy with 2 hours of play. I found a 14 month old 'puppy' in a nearby shelter on petfinder.


----------



## Leiha (Jun 5, 2010)

lol! you do NOT want a Border Collie for your situation! hahaha!  Trust me... my "designer" rescue pup is BC/Aussie and there's an EMPHASIS in his BC genes! He is absolutely the light of my life but definitely requires WAYYYYY more than a couple hours/day and 6 on the weekends. 

I'm lucky cause I get to work from home and get to spend about 99% of my time with him but I can't imagine if I didn't. Border Collies need way more guidance and consistent boundaries and exercise (both mentally and physically) than you can provide. 

Plus their herding drive will more than likely inspire some nipping at your sister. In their mind their humans become their "flock" if not specially worked with to have that instinct directed elsewhere. I'd avoid a herding dog at all if I were you. 

keep watching petfinder and you may even leave your name at shelters saying you're specifically looking for a corgi. They may be willing to alert you if one comes in. 

Valentino was actually surrendered to a shelter in Alabama and I found him on petfinder. I adopted him and then flew him out to San Diego. You'll know when it's "your dog." With both my animals (I have a rescue kitty too) I knew the moment I saw their faces that I was their human. 

also, re: pet insurance... When I adopted Valentino he came with 2 months of "shelter care" insurance which was REALLY cool since he got pretty sick shortly after I brought him home and I chose to continue with Quick Care (the non-shelter side of Shelter Care) because the claim was paid quickly, without any fuss. That's just my personal experience with it. I really like them. I'd love to know about other people's experiences with their insurance companies too.


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Yeah I guess .
> 
> Dachshunds seem nice . I have stairs, I think it may have an issue with it.
> 
> ...


It all depends on the golden, I suppose, but in my experience goldens need LOTS of exercise. Mine gets at least an hour walk in the morning, an hour walk at night, and she plays with the other dogs all day and she STILL has more energy to want to play.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not familiar with goldens at all, so I cannot comment on that. I thought it sounded reasonable, but perhaps not. I guess it would depend on what you were doing with it too. A two hour run or play with dogs is a lot different then a two hour walk, ya know?


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm not familiar with goldens at all, so I cannot comment on that. I thought it sounded reasonable, but perhaps not. I guess it would depend on what you were doing with it too. A two hour run or play with dogs is a lot different then a two hour walk, ya know?


True. I try running with my dog but she always stops and sniffs around and tries to play with every person she sees. She's an attention hog


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

My dog is the same way.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Do dogs have any issues with stairs?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

RonE said:


> Only once in my life was I looking for a specific breed. When I was about 11 I had my heart set on a beagle and campaigned heavily until we got one.
> 
> Otherwise, I've sought out personality types and dogs that spoke to me with their eyes and tails. The ones I've brought home said, "Give me a chance and I will be your friend for the rest of my life."
> 
> I have never regretted that approach.


Great approach!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Do dogs have any issues with stairs?


Some do. It's not that hard to train them to use them though.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

pick_a_pup said:


> YCorrect me if I'm wrong... Rotts were originally bred for protection, not aggression. You would be hard pressed to find a breed more willing and able to protect it's family.


Just an FYI ... Rottweilers were *originally* bred to herd livestock during the Roman Empire.

It wasn't until WWI and WWII that the Rottweiler became more diversely used as police, messenger, rescue and guard dogs.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't rotts have the most powerful bite and are stronger than most adult humans :S?
I think that would may raise my house insurance, and they seem a bit more for experianced people so I hear.

I wanna list some of the dogs that are near me...:

American bulldog/Mix(Unknown)
Basset Hound/Mix(Unknown)
Border collie/Aussie Shepherd
Dalmation/Pit Bull terrier
Tons of Pit Bull/Mix(Unknowns)
Black Lab/Mix(Unknown, but it looks pitbullish and lab to me)
A 'retriever'?(Never heard of a dog called the 'retriever')
Rottie
Rottie/Lab mix
American Staffordshire/Mix (Unknown)
Pure Aussie shephred, I assume this acts like the BC or is this one a consideration?
Pure Jack russel
Couple of beagle mixes

Anyways... there isn't much info about the dogs in petfinder, just a picture and a email on the dogs profile page, when I searched miles and miles and miles away, those pounds put info on the dogs profile page. Any particular reason that may be?

For welsh corgi, within 500 miles there are 28 possible corgi's. =S, They don't seem like to be in many pounds .

Do corgi's have back problems? They got really ting legs , also people say the furry's cannot be entered into contests or breeded, is there something wrong with corgi's that are 'fluffy'?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I believe APBTs have the most powerful bite force, but I could be wrong. Zim would know. 

Does that matter though? If you raise, train, and socialize a dog properly there's not reason why it would bite anyone anyway. And a lot of dogs are stronger than humans, it just depends on their size and muscle mass/determination. There's a 120lb rottweiler at the shelter I work at right now that I can handle easy as pie, but a 60lb boxer there can easily take me down. There's also a 90lb pure muscle pit bull there that I can handle easier than most of the dogs, but a 40lb pit there is pretty hard for me to handle. It all depends on the dog. 

Of the list you have and your requirements/style, a hound is going to be your best bet. Pits, retrievers, shepherds, etc need a lot of exercise, but most hounds (beagles, bassets, etc) are couch potatoes while they do still enjoy the outdoors. 

I don't know anything about corgis, but I'd imagine with their disproportioned body, that they'd be prone to back problems. Finding a good breeder could lessen the risk of this happening, but whether you go the breeder route or rescue, you should not be breeding corgis or any dog you get anyway, so their faults in the show ring should not matter to you. You can enter any 'ole mutt in performance events, but only breeding prospects in conformation shows.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I was just curious about the corgi's. I was wondering it fluffy's were somehow 'inferior', though doing a bit of googling the fluffies are breed out because they are herding dogs and they can get messy. 

Hounds are the type of dogs that can sniff a trail for days :s? Well if they are a tad bit lazy, maybe a beagle is a good idea. I heard beagles get along real well with kids as well.

Reason why I worry with strength of bite is because I am just curious , and is a good reason to why they would raise insurance. I guess I will have to call and ask. 

PS DJEtzel, what kind of dog you have in your avatar? Kinda looks like a beagle.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Zealex said:


> I was just curious about the corgi's. I was wondering it fluffy's were somehow 'inferior', though doing a bit of googling the fluffies are breed out because they are herding dogs and they can get messy.
> 
> Hounds are the type of dogs that can sniff a trail for days :s? Well if they are a tad bit lazy, maybe a beagle is a good idea. I heard beagles get along real well with kids as well.
> 
> ...


Hounds could sniff a trail for eternity.  In my experience, beagles get along great with everyone. 

Most insurance policies have to do with "aggressive" breed dogs, not bite force, generally. Dogs that have reputations for being "killers" or used in protection, fighting, etc are usually the ones put on policies. Jack Russels aren't, but I know their bites hurt really bad too, and they are more likely to bite. 

Yep, that's my Beagle, Kitten. She's 7 years old and FAT. I also have a 9 month old German Shepherd male and a 15 year old pitbull/chow mix male.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol it's a cute doggy . 

So hounds are the 'lazy dogs' in the dog world? In terms of lazy, doesn't need TO much exercise.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

No, not too much. That doesn't mean you can get by with none though. They can use and enjoy a LOT of exercise, but in my experience, even if they haven't had any for the day yet, you can lounge around with them and they don't have a care in the world until you get ready to go for a walk, etc. then they're REALLY excited and energetic.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Well of course I would play with it . 

I can play with the doggie for 2 hours then we can be coach potatoes . Hows that ? On the weekend, I can give it all the attention in the world.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I think that sounds perfect for a hound.

Keep in mind with beagles though, you could get baying, so be prepared for the noise, or you could rescue one that doesn't seem to do it. Mine doesn't.

Also, being scenthounds, they're a little more difficult to train so you'll probably be spending a large amount of your weekends in classes or training at home to get a well-behaved and rounded dog.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Baying - Whineing? Don't they have multiple cries, barks whines? 

Training classes would be in places such as petco and petsmart? Are they worth the price, for example they are 50 dollars and teach something, or are they like 200 dollars and don't teach a thing.


----------



## jitterbug (Jun 8, 2010)

Zealex said:


> Training classes would be in places such as petco and petsmart? Are they worth the price, for example they are 50 dollars and teach something, or are they like 200 dollars and don't teach a thing.


I am taking my dog to obedience class starting on Wednesday. I live in a big city so there are lots of obedience training clubs, plus you can take classes through community ed, the parks service, petsmart, and the humane society. I can't say yet whether or not it is worth the money, but I hope so! 

You know... I know a lot of people who would say such-and-such a breed is too high energy but two hours a day of solid _play_ time is quite a bit, if you can really offer that. I think it also will make a difference as to whether or not you can take your dog to a dog park or somewhere it can interact with other dogs like a rally class or something. I think it also depends on what you are really doing for the 2 hours of play. Sitting around petting him, or jogging/ running/ etc. My dog was one we *thought* was low energy based on what the shelter said. Nope! I could walk him all day and that wouldn't do it for him. He isn't happy until he gets to run at full speed in an open area. He'd rather have 20 minutes a day of super fast open-area running than 2 hours of on-leash walking. Luckily we have dog parks nearby and he loves them. 

It is all relative too. I don't consider golden retrievers high energy but others do. I know someone who owns a Australian Shepherd and she thinks the energy level is quite manageable (for her!). I know a JRT owner and a BC owner and they both have a hard time keeping up with their dogs.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Just curious, there are white German shepherds O_O? Are they there own breed, I thought they were brown and black or just black?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

GSDs come in white, yes. they also come in reds, livers, panda, etc with different patterns. they're all still german shepherds though, and i still don't think you have the time for one.

also, i don't recommend petsmart or petco classes because the trainers suck, but rather a private trainer with group classes. you can go to most kennel clubs and find cheap, good classes.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

> I believe APBTs have the most powerful bite force, but I could be wrong. Zim would know.


Not true! 



> Domestic dogs: 320 LBS of pressure on avg. A German Shepherd Dog, American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT), and Rottweiler were tested using a bite sleeve equipped with a specialized computer instrument. The APBT had the least amount of pressure of the 3 dogs tested.


OP, I think its great that you are trying to learn as much as you can! Many people don't and then end up wondering what the heck they are supposed to be doing.


----------



## frannymom (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 16 week old Golden Retriever, and I thought I would chime in here. Just as a guideline, I have so far spent about $800 in vet bills, and that is all basic stuff, shots, preventative etc. Does not include her spay. That's a lot of what everyone is talking about when they say puppies are a lot more expensive.

Stairs--Franny learned to go up the stairs at about 9 weeks. She took a little longer to get comfortable going down, but now she takes them two at a time both ways. I know goldens are a larger breed than what you're looking for, but she's still pretty small now, only 27 pounds.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Not true!


Good to know! Thanks for correcting me, I'm definitely no expert on bite force.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Would beagles have an issue climbing stairs?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't know why they would. Mine climbs them fine, but doesn't like going down full flights, although that's probably just because she's very overweight. 

Otherwise, no issue.


----------



## KibaKibbles (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a beagle mix and she is great. Loyal and protective (just an hour ago barked at what I think was an intruder). She was super playful as a younger dog, but over the years settled down into a more relaxed state.

Not sure if all beagles are like this, but I definitely recommend them as a family dog. My friend has 2 purebred beagles and they are super sweet and good with kids, as is my dog.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

How would I maintain the posistion of the pack leader, I heard some dogs consider themselves the pack leader and I don't want that, I want him to know his place =P. I heard like the dog jumping on you makes it thinks your it's follower.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Zealex said:


> How would I maintain the posistion of the pack leader, I heard some dogs consider themselves the pack leader and I don't want that, I want him to know his place =P. I heard like the dog jumping on you makes it thinks your it's follower.


Just ignore that line of thought. Pack leader mumbo jumbo is in large part just BS. It's outdated theory. If you don't like something your dog is doing, redirect it to do something

I have to reiterate no border collie one more time. They're one of my favorite breeds and I just really really think you'd be getting in way over your head with one at this point. Maybe in the future when you've got more time and more dog experience.

Try this dog breed selector:

http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselectorindex.do

and this:

http://www.k9country.com/perl/dogBreed.pl

I think those are the better ones out there. Be honest about what you can do with the dog.

I'd personally be looking at some of the toy breeds, small hounds, and spaniels.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Like Laurelin said, the pack leader crap is just that- crap. 

If you train the dog properly and establish control through NILIF (nothing in life is free) then you should not have any 'dominance' or 'pack leader' problems. They aren't jumping on you because they think they're above you. They're jumping because they like you and haven't been trained not to. Doesn't that make more sense?


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah it does. That's the main reason why I asked. I read this article about it, and was kinda wondering about it. I am suppose to eat before the dog, I must walk out of the house before the dog. 

Heres the article if anyone is interested,
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/smalltoydogs.htm

I'll get back to you on the links once I completed/read them through.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Came up with a retriever at 90% match, the other ones are a bit too big for me.

On the Animal Planet one, I came up with:
99%:
German Wirehaired Pointer
98%:
Airedale Terrier
Bearded Collie
German Shorthaired Pointer
Gordon Setter
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon
97%:
Australian Shepherd
Belgian Tervuren

Lab is at 91%


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

That article is completely rediculous and wrong. Your dog doesn't care if you walk out before him or after, and won't pay attention to the order we eat in. 

Heck, some days I don't even eat and my dogs still get two 'gourmet' meals a day. 

That breed quiz seems to be a little off in my opinion. I don't think you have enough time for some of those breeds' energy levels. I think you should stray away from a lot of the working and terrier breeds. Those -usually- have very high energy.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Aw crude I forgot I need a hypoallergenic dog, my brother has astehmia. I know dogs aren't 100% hypoallergenic, but still.

I heard of the designer dog 'labradoodle'. What are you views on this? I heard they are close to becoming there own breed. I know you guys may not be to ethuiastic towards designer dogs, but are certain designer dog breeds okay?

Here are some 'hyopallergenic dog breeds,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoallergenic_dog_breed


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Designer breeds aren't breeds, they're just mutts, plain and simple, so they should be treated as such. That means no buying from "breeders" because since they aren't a breed, no one breeding them can be doing it for any good reason. If you want a hypoallergenic dog, get a true breed that has the hair type you want or rescue a 'labradoodle.'


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay...

Are there any hypoallergenic dogs that fare similar to a beagle, corgi...something not TOO hyper?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I think a Bichon frese is around the same activity level, or a maltese, but I'm much less familiar with the smaller breeds. A standard or toy poodle would need more exercise, but I think they are easier to wear out, though I'm not sure... there are a few poodle owners here, so hopefully someone that knows better will chime in.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

okay thank you.

I would assume a Portuguese water dog is a tad bit hyper?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes.  I don't know how the Obama's do it.


----------



## Perro (Apr 19, 2010)

Poor Mr. President..

OP, I could be wrong on this, but I do believe there are "Australian Labradoodles" in development as their own breed. The downside is that I don't know if you want that sort of activity level in your breed (Labs and poodles are very active) and not all of them are hypoallergenic, I belive only some with certain coat types are. And, most of them are REALLY expensive - usually about over $2000 dollars. I do believe their breeds usually do testing for genetic maladies though....


Their website:http://www.australianlabradoodleclub.us/default.asp


Hope I was of assistance


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks .

Err how 'hyper' is a Portuguese water dog ? 

I can play with the dog for an 1-3 hours a day, my mom can dedicated an hour and my sister can dedicate 2 hours with supervision. Dad can play with him for an hour, brother can play with the dog for an hour. That is around that is around 6 hours ....


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

Zealex said:


> Thanks for the response. I don't mind getting a rottie, but if it increases house insurance, I don't think my mom would be to happy to get it =S.
> 
> What is the average vet bill? I know it will vary, but, is there a general idea on what the cost will be?
> 
> Thank you.


Sorry if this has already been answered...I just started reading the post.

I rescued a beagle mix from a local animal shelter. The last two times we have taken him to the vet (when we first got him, and just last week for his annual exam) the bill was around $120.00. This obviously varies, but maybe this will help give you an idea. He received a full health exam and his shots (rabies, parvo etc.) I give my pup a monthly flea and tick treatment and also heart worm meds. The Advantix is around $50 to $60 for 3 months and the heartworm is in the $30 to $50 range for 6 months.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

You keep changing your exercise requirements. 

You need to decide exactly how much time can be dedicated to EXERCISING the dog (this does not include training) EVERY day (not just when you feel like it) and we'll go from there. You could probably get away with a porter or a poodle mix/standard poodle that way.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

I've said 2-3 hours throughout the whole thread. I said 6 hours on weekends. I believe so, otherwise I may have made a typo or something like that. 

Anyways, I was thinking if a big dog may intimidate my little sister. She shy with new things and I think a smaller dog that looks cute may be easier for her to 'relax' around.

I don't think I've asked this yet but what are cute small doggies that are nice family pets . I've found the pomerian, havanese, west highland white terrie and the yorkie. Beagle may be a good canidate as well. The havanese sounds nice, as I hear it's a low energy dog and good for first time trainers - your take on this guys? 

How exactly do allergy suffers get 'effected' by dogs?

Thanks.


----------



## jitterbug (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm nervous to address the allergy thing since I don't know much about that. I have heard great things about the labradoodles, but I know some people don't consider them a legit breed or whatever. This may sound crazy, but do you know anyone who has a dog you can "borrow" for a few days to test the allergy response?

How old is your little sister? I have two boys - one that just turned three and one that is only a year old. I decided to get an older dog that was past the nippy phase, housebroken, and was known to be good with children. Both my kids love the dog and he is 40 pounds. I can't say there has been no drama at all (the dog stole a piece of cheese from the toddler once and all hell broke loose) but for the most part everyone gets along great (supervised of course). The dog does not obey commands from the 3 year old at all even though he is quite responsive to my husband and I. For the record, I do think there is some truth to the "alpha dog" training strategies, but not to the extent that is promoted by some people. 

I think a puppy is definitely another fine route for you to take, especially if you are looking for a specific hypoalergenic breed. But I personally think people get too fixated on stereotyping different breeds and what matters is how much your family "clicks" with an individual dog.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

My sister is 6. Turns 7 in decemeber. 

I'll try and 'borrow' and dog, but I dont think it is possible. I'll do some googlin of the allergy thing.

How exactly does this alpha male thing work? What if I get a female ? Will she try to become 'alpha' female? I heard female dogs are more friendly.


----------



## danger (Jun 17, 2010)

Mini goldendoodles would fit your criteria as well. They might not be a real breed, but they are pretty adorable! and hypoallergenic, though wikipedia has this on them: 

"While some breeders claim that the Goldendoodle is a hypoallergenic dog, many allergists believe that there is no such thing as a hypoallergenic animal, and there have been no studies to date verifying whether any canine is completely hypoallergenic."


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

From what I've heard Havanese are rather low energy dogs, and decent to train, but I cannot remember if they're 'hypoallergenic' or not. 

Allergy sufferers basically get really congested, itchy, sneezy, etc. with mild to moderate allergies and with more severe allergies can break out in a rash, swell, or have their eyes/throat swell shut. All depends on how bad. 

A lot of the dogs you listed are not considered hypoallergenic. 

I think a Yorkie may be for you. Small, cute, plenty of energy for your amount of play time, can keep in a short cut, decent to train, and 'hypoallergenic'. Though they have been known to be hard to housetrain. I can't testify to that, I've never housetrained one.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

danger said:


> Mini goldendoodles would fit your criteria as well. They might not be a real breed, but they are pretty adorable! and hypoallergenic, though wikipedia has this on them:
> 
> "While some breeders claim that the Goldendoodle is a hypoallergenic dog, many allergists believe that there is no such thing as a hypoallergenic animal, and there have been no studies to date verifying whether any canine is completely hypoallergenic."


Exactly! What part of the Golden Retriever, which is used in goldendoodles, is hypoallergenic? My bosses got a labradoodle, he has very severe allergies and I said the same thing to them, except using the labrador.


----------



## jitterbug (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, much of what has been popularized on teevee about dominance theory has been debunked - especially anything that advocates doing alpha rolls and other physical dominance techniques on your animals. But the same studies _did_ show that dogs form hierarchies and look for leaders. So in the obedience class I'm taking they mix positive reinforcement technique with things like exerting control over the dog's food by having a set feeding schedule. The walk through the door first thing is similar - that some dogs who haven't accepted you as a leader will rush through the door and should be made to wait to go through the door with you. So basically there isn't necessarily natural born "alpha dogs" but there may be dogs that challenge your leadership a bit until you properly train them and show them that you are a benevolent leader and food giver.  Here is a random article on some of the studies:
http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/dominance.htm 

As for male vs. female dogs, if you ask 100 people I think 50 will tell you that males are actually mellower and gentler, and 50 will say females. My husband swears that males are sweeter and less high strung, but I have had plenty of sweet female dogs.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

Im going to look into this allergy thing on my own. Get an idea of what they(bro + sis) both have, and take it from there.

Havenese is pretty cute so is the yorkie. Any other small and low energy dogs?


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

How is the scottish terrier? I heard it is low energy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I have no personal experience with a scottie, but being a terrier, I'm sure they aren't low energy. No terrier ever is, including yorkies, but they do have slightly less than average terrier energy requirements.


----------



## Zealex (Jun 5, 2010)

SO maybe I should reconsider a beagle or corgi again ?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wouldn't be a bad idea, but both shed a lot.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

1. Terriers are NOT low energy dogs. 

2. Just because a dog is small is doesn't mean it has low energy. In fact, I've found that small dogs tend to be very high energy until they're older.

3. A mix - like a golden doodle or labradoodle may or may not be hypoallergenc. It depends on whether its born with more poodle traits or not. Read up on this. There are no guarantees. These dogs are now considered "designer dogs" and don't come cheap.

4. I've read the entire thread and realize that you don't know your breeds or understand what's required to own a dog. I really think you need to read up on all the breeds you might be interested in. And when I say read up on, I mean really, truly study them. 

5. No matter how much you think you're prepared to own a dog, trust me - you're not. Not at 15. This has to be a whole family thing. There are all sorts of things you never imagine - like how you feel when you leave the house for the first time and your dog is home alone. 

6. Every time you said you'd be able to play with the dog 2-3 hours a day, you have no idea how long that really is. 2-3 hours on a lovely 70 degree day is not the same a 2-3 hours during a snow storm or a rainy day. That means you may not be able to exercise the dog for more than a short walk in bad weather. WHat then? Try and do the same thing for an hour or two - and I'm not talking about playing a video game. 

7. WHen you have to go to play on a sports team or want to go out with your friends, you'll have to take care of the dog. It is a living being. It needs love and play and feeding and cleaning and doctoring. And it IS a lifelong commitment. If you have any doubts or your family has any doubts - don't do it.

I'm waaaay older than you are and I was stunned at how hard the first few weeks were when I got my little guy. I've had him for quite a while now and I know that I have to leave parties early so I can go home and walk him. I can't go away for a day at the beach unless I arrange to put him in doggie day care or have a dog walker come in. 

Do I love him? ABsolutely. Do I wish I never got him? Never - and I'll kill anyone who comes between us. But it really IS a responsibility that you have to take seriously.

Since for some reason I can't edit my above post...

Try looking into an Australian Terrier. 

They look like Yorkies but are much sturdier and hardier. They don't shed, are incredibly healthy, and for a terrier, have a medium level of energy. They aren't yappy but are a lot of fun.

They are not a breed to be left out on their own or allowed to run free - they will chase a small animal. 

I grew up with this breed and he was the most wonderful dog ever. 

I've attached a link to the Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australian_Terrier


----------



## LDMomma (Jul 19, 2010)

GypsyJazmine said:


> This is simply not true...Do you have any data or links to back this claim up?...Where did you hear this?


Well there must be some truth to it because it's cheaper to insure a mix breed dog than a full breed.

The first year, you are looking at puppy shots, microchipping (optional but important, IMO), spay/neuter. I'd expect bills around $500 or so.


----------

